# Affordable Lead Weights



## ktcards (Sep 22, 2012)

It suddenly dawned on me where I could get affordable lead weights. I tried buying the 1/4 oz weights but they got very expensive fast. I then tried miscellaneous nuts and bolts but they were unstable and difficult to balance the cars. That's when I hit on the idea of using bullets. I had a box of .455 caliber black powder round bullets. They weigh around 1/3 of an ounce each. I took them and hit them with a hammer on a anvil to flatten them out so they would not roll and glued them to my railroad cars. Instant weights.

Ray


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

I went to buy some from a R/C Plane store, they gave me the tip to go to a tyre balancing joint and see if you could buy some on the cheap. I havn't gone to one yet, but its in my memory banks for a later date 


bullets is a nice find. 
also fishing sinkers might just work, too.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have a bunch of 9mm bullets that I'll probably not reload, I might smack them with a hammer for weights.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

broox said:


> I went to buy some from a R/C Plane store, they gave me the tip to go to a tyre balancing joint and see if you could buy some on the cheap. I havn't gone to one yet, but its in my memory banks for a later date


go to the tire place after they are closed. the weights are laying around since they dont reuse them. also as your walking in a parking lot look on the ground, you would be surprised on how many i have picked up.

also lead melts at a low temp. i melt them down on the stove. the iron piece that is on them, falls off.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

never thought of that. that sounds the business!


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

fishing weights from WalMart will work.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm going to hit up my local gun shop and see how much the shot is for reloading shotgun shells. That stuff should work good for the hoppers I've got.


----------



## ktcards (Sep 22, 2012)

Carl said:


> fishing weights from WalMart will work.


Fishing weights are awkward and expensive.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

The little (and I mean little round ones) work great.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I have used pennies. They can be glued flat on the inside floor or underside of a car. I have also used BBs.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Most tire shops will give you old lead weights for nothing, unless you try to take the whole bucket. Right now the shop I'm at has 2 full 5 gallon buckets laying around.

Carl


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The LHS has strips of premarked lead approx 1/8" thick. It has self adhesive backing. Works
great. As usual, not cheap tho.

Don


----------



## Mayhem (Mar 25, 2013)

Used wheel balancing weights are very good, especaily the square stick on ones. I get mine free from local tire stores....


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Shot gun pellets are expensive per oz. usually looking in the junk drawer will find something, then add a little hot glue to keep it from moving. Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have a bunch of muzzle loader balls, perfect for weights.


----------

